# Wings of Freedom Aviation Museum - Battleship New Jersey Trip



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Today my dad decided to take me down to the Wings of Freedom aviation museum in Willow Grove Pennsylvania and the Battleship New Jersey in Camden New Jersey

Had a fantastic time and I have TONS of pictures to share with you guys. 

Start it off with the museum, My dad and I were in the helicopter sim, and i have a flak vest on. 

Here is the Sea Dart as well, 1 of 4 remaining Sea Darts out of 5 that were made.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2011)

Very cool Harrison! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Excellent shots of the Sea Dart. I saw video footage on You Tube of these craft, looks like they would have been a lot of fun. The shot of you and your dad's pretty cool to.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Here some of the battleship, more later. Thanks Aaron! 

Most decorated US Battleship...Served from WW2 (1942) until 1991. 

We got to go into the 16 inch turrets which was cramped but a good experience!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Next we have an F-84F Thunderstreak 

The bad pictures are due to the space I had because there was a fence behind me!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Sikorsky UH-34J


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

More battleship 

Pics show the commanding officers quarters amongst other things!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pics!

When they last pulled them out of mothballs, it was originally planned to remove the aft 16" turret and replace it with a flight deck with Harriers. Always hated that they never did that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Would be interesting, I have some pictures I'll post later of a helicopter on the aft deck


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know Harrison, a nine gun broadside is very impressive. I have been wanting to visit the Wisconsin in Norfolk. Makes me want to go even more now. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Iowa Class battleships are VERY impressive. Bigger than the Titanic, about 3 football fields long.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great photos Harrison. I took my son to see the New jersey earlier this summer. and we had a blast.. We were on the ship for just over 4 hours. The next trip I want to do is the Olympia across the river and the Intrepid. I haven't been to the Intrepid since before the restoration. 

Have you ever gone to see the Uss Ling? It's not far from you. 

Untitled Document


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks very interesting, will have to check it out!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2011)

Good pics H. Looks like an interesting tour.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pics H, and sounds like you guys had a good time.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

We did! It was a surprise when I was woken up really early in the morning....pretty angry at first to be honest  

Still have a few hundred more photos to sift through


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2011)

Piasecki HUP-2 Retriever. Epitome of ugly if you ask me


----------



## Florence (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice photos H. Thanks for posting.

David.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks David! 

UH-1V Huey


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

The money shot is the first pic  

Then the brig is in there, somewhere .


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2011)

nice pic Harrison


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Karl 

P-80,

Cool nose art


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent shots Harrison!! Interesting material to.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2011)

Ya'll make it down to my neck of the woods and don't give me a shout-out!?? I'll remember that! 

Nice pics H.......and the haircut!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Aaron and Chris, I didn't even know I was going till Friday  and yeah for football the haircut was desperately needed 

More pictures later today!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice photos Harrison! In my job I drive by the Willow Grove NAS and BB-62 at least once a week. One of these days I'm going to remember to bring my camera! 

Looks like you guys had fun.

Now it's time for you to get ready for football season. Hit the weight room!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 17, 2011)

The week after school ended we've been having team workouts Monday thru Thursday for 3 hours, I'll post some more pictures later!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 17, 2011)

F9F-2 Panther


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Good shots Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

For those still interested 

An FJ-4B


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cool pics Harrison. I really like The New Jersey shots. A buddy of mine was a welder on a repair ship and spent a lot of time on the Iowa so I herd a lot about it and always wanted to see one of the big ones close up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Glenn! Like I told Aaron, they are _VERY_ Impressive


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

McDonnell Douglas A4M Skyhawk


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

Good stuff H, keep 'em coming.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Terry, 

I have a couple more aircraft then mostly battleship stuff


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2011)

I have got to get back to Norfolk, VA. and visit the Wisconsin. Excellent shots Harrison!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice shots Harrison!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pics! Very jealous of your visit to the New Jersey.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

NExt up...Grumman C-1A


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice ones H!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

nice series of pics Harrison.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

More good stuff H.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Some more of 

Bell H-13G Sioux (Rather simple helicopter  ) 

New Jersey 

Is the helicopter an SH-2?

Sorry they're all mixed up the stupid photo uploading thing does that


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Good stuff Harrison!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool pictures. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Excellent pics Harrison, no matter what the order!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics man!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics H. BTW, once the pics are selected and dropped into the box, they can be dragged around into the correct order if they are out of sequence.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh thanks Terry! I'll try it when I get back from vacation  

Thanks all


----------

